# Shar pei, Good or bad family pets?



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i was pretty much decided on the next breed of dog i was to get in the new year, a mini daschound.. Then, google...... and seeing a few on walks ive become intersted in shar peis,
Plus i dont really want another 'small' breed, i already have a shihtzu.
Any info on them being a family pet? 
On google, there is conflicting info, some saying they were fighting dogs and some saying guard dogs?
I dont mind, a dog is what you make it but would like to know all before i take the plunge  
Any owners info or anything welcomed  thank you xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve met a few and i personally wouldnt.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

QUOTE=pigglywiggly;9266319]i`ve met a few and i personally wouldnt.[/QUOTE]

Any reasons? Not your type of dog or do they have major bad points? I have a 1 year old and a five year old, so i need a pooch to be medium maintainence (sp) as the kids are demending enough :lol2:


I just dont want another small lap dog, something medium size x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> QUOTE=pigglywiggly;9266319]i`ve met a few and i personally wouldnt.


Any reasons? Not your type of dog or do they have major bad points? I have a 1 year old and a five year old, so i need a pooch to be medium maintainence (sp) as the kids are demending enough :lol2:


I just dont want another small lap dog, something medium size x[/QUOTE]

with two little ones i'd say no too..

i've met two, both were scary dogs  eek!! i'm sure there are really good ones, but with two little ones, i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> Any reasons? Not your type of dog or do they have major bad points? I have a 1 year old and a five year old, so i need a pooch to be medium maintainence (sp) as the kids are demending enough :lol2:
> 
> 
> I just dont want another small lap dog, something medium size x


with two little ones i'd say no too..

i've met two, both were scary dogs  eek!! i'm sure there are really good ones, but with two little ones, i wouldnt risk it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks il take that on board, Im stuck now, il probly end up with a battery operated dog, that does back flips, good with kids :lol2: 
Cant make me bloody mind up arghh x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> with two little ones i'd say no too..
> 
> i've met two, both were scary dogs  eek!! i'm sure there are really good ones, but with two little ones, i wouldnt risk it.


Thanks il take that on board, Im stuck now, il probly end up with a battery operated dog, that does back flips, good with kids :lol2: 
Cant make me bloody mind up arghh x[/QUOTE]

there are many medium dogs out there that are good with kids.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cavalier ftw :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> cavalier ftw :2thumb:


I like them but arnt 100%, not sure i want another long haired dog, and health problems put me off. x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> cavalier ftw :2thumb:


my boyfriends mums cavs are fantastic! (i would call them small rather than medium though)

I meet up with a bedlington terrier near enough 5 times a week, and she is a FANTASTIC dog! if you see them on TV . Crufts etc they normally look silly as they are trimmed/cut in an odd fashion, however the dog i meet up with has like a number 2 all over, and is great! Very active out side, very friendly, good with dogs and humans, and inside apparently all she does is sleep... on you. lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

anyone who buys a cav without health tested parents is stoopid.
they`re more fluffy than long coated and dont need clipping?

what about a staffy? nice size, shorthaired and great with kids.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> anyone who buys a cav without health tested parents is stoopid.
> they`re more fluffy than long coated and dont need clipping?
> 
> what about a staffy? nice size, shorthaired and great with kids.


I would of course buy from health tested parents, from a breed with so many problems it would indeed be stoopid 
But just not my cuppa tea, neither are staffys, too many round here, most of the time i open my front door and theres one there :lol2: ive also heard a noise outside the front door and found a rather large husky, Cr*pped myself! :lol2:

Im looking, medium, short haired, chunky, I just cant think... x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> my boyfriends mums cavs are fantastic! (i would call them small rather than medium though)
> 
> I meet up with a bedlington terrier near enough 5 times a week, and she is a FANTASTIC dog! if you see them on TV . Crufts etc they normally look silly as they are trimmed/cut in an odd fashion, however the dog i meet up with has like a number 2 all over, and is great! Very active out side, very friendly, good with dogs and humans, and inside apparently all she does is sleep... on you. lol


 
Off to google ... :2thumb: thanks x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> anyone who buys a cav without health tested parents is stoopid.
> they`re more fluffy than long coated and dont need clipping?
> 
> what about a staffy? nice size, shorthaired and great with kids.


saying that one of my boyfriends mums dogs is doing SO well in the ring, his mum and dad etc etc are doing well too all are health tested etc etc... anyway, its just turned out that one of them has a heart murmer! 

only one of hers is fluffy too, the other to are long straight coated ... they are the ones that do the best at shows... very odd.. very different


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

my daughters friend has one , she also has a 10month old ....... the dog has growled at the little one twice and went for her friend , its not a dog i would want to add to my family


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Cocker-Spaniel. Not short haired I know but all of the cockers I have met are so gentle ( including mine  ).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ve not seen `cocker rage` then!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I've met several and all of them were lovely, apparently they don't have good recall? Also I was told the maintenance is ridiculous, like you have to clean the skin folds daily to prevent infection, they have problems with their eyes too.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> you`ve not seen `cocker rage` then!


 Oh wow have never heard of that, just read up on it, I was shocked to say the least! But apparently it isn't very common so I doubt it's very much to worry about... My Cocker is so soppy and dopey.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

By 'family' what do you mean?

I'm another 'I wouldn't' type person, I have to admit, based on the ones I met as I think they're hard to read so wouldn't think it was a good idea if there's young kids in your family - not worth the risk! 

They're a bit small maybe for what you're after but what about french bulldogs or boston terriers as nice cobby small / medium sized dogs?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

both good choices :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

annabel said:


> By 'family' what do you mean?
> 
> I'm another 'I wouldn't' type person, I have to admit, based on the ones I met as I think they're hard to read so wouldn't think it was a good idea if there's young kids in your family - not worth the risk!
> 
> They're a bit small maybe for what you're after but what about french bulldogs or boston terriers as nice cobby small / medium sized dogs?


I mean how my dog 'fits' in with the family, like she misses us , we miss her, snuggles, family walks, and not high energy because by the end of the day i have none left :lol2:
no its deffo not worth the risk, thats why im reaserching different breeds to find the perfect match. 
I love the bostons, but are they not high energy being a terrier? With my dog emmy she will take or leave a walk and be happy either way, as sometimes there is just not enough hours in the day.

I was reading up about the sharpeis and it says different coat types have different personallitys, one is more dominanat, one is a couch potato. x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> my daughters friend has one , she also has a 10month old ....... the dog has growled at the little one twice and went for her friend , its not a dog i would want to add to my family


 
Really, thats horrible  
See im trying to see it from the dogs view aswell, Like ive met banned dogs and they have been fab, friendly and obediant, x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think shar pei are a bit to unpredictable to have around very small children. if it goes pete tong your toddler isnt going to win.

whats your budget? bostons etc arnt cheap! lol


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

We have a sharpei and he is the most chill out dog ever who doesnt really care.. 

Our niece is 3 and he adores her he rests his head on her shoulder and on her lap when she sits down, she wanders around with food in her hands and he doesnt bother her.. we have 3 cats they all love to curl up with him and one even likes to clean his ears!!

they dont like people putting there hand over their heads this will make them reverse backwards making people think that they arent friendly but if you go in under their chin they will be fine.. They are very suspicious of new people and will have a bark but just like any dog really.. we have had no skin conditions in the 3 years of having him and wouldnt change him for the world!!!

Any breed of dog can growl and be agressive but this is all down to the owner and its how people bring them up!!

Below is our baby Ty with our chihuahua Blu :flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i think shar pei are a bit to unpredictable to have around very small children. if it goes pete tong your toddler isnt going to win.
> 
> whats your budget? bostons etc arnt cheap! lol


:lol2: no thats fine, it wont be till jan/feb time, the price doesnt really matter (not that im rich) but i just want a new dog :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt-kt said:


> We have a sharpei and he is the most chill out dog ever who doesnt really care..
> 
> Our niece is 3 and he adores her he rests his head on her shoulder and on her lap when she sits down, she wanders around with food in her hands and he doesnt bother her.. we have 3 cats they all love to curl up with him and one even likes to clean his ears!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh he is gorgeous! And your Chi x 
Thats what i mean, any dog can be vicious, i dont think it is down to the breed 100% more down to how they are treated/raised.
what coat is he?
Im so tempted, i know they dont like strangers so do not want to jump in and get a pup and have to re-home because its moody (like everyones saying) as it wouldnt be fair as they are so family orientated.
Everything i have read is that they will strongly protect their family, so im unsure why they would go for a member of the family? Maybe i should ring round some breeders and ask for a few visits x thanks x


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

my oh seems to think hes a horse coat... and i couldnt falt him really people get really funny with regards to the fact they are fighting dog:devil: but like you siad its how you bring them up!! well if your over this way always welcome to pop in..

they are very loyal to their family.. they sit on your feet so they know your there and its like a guarding thing very funny does it to all the family even if you stand up talking he will reverse up and plonk his bum down (must say keep your feet warm)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont do Shar peis they are always seem so stand offish and dog aggressive. They have so many health problems our vet runs a clinic just for them!
Have a go at this and see if it brings up a dog that ill suit you and your lifestyle
Dog Breed Selector


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

What about and older dog, a fostered rescue or a breeder's retiree? That way you'd be getting what _is_ rather than what a puppy _may be_, and you can get specific answers to how s/he does without a walk now and again, how s/he is with kids etc. Also will be lower maintenance from the start rather than hard work until after puberty as a lot of dogs are.

The Animal Planet Dog Breed Selector is good. Tbh, in your position I'd head to the Oldies Club rescue or DogsBlog and look for a rescue dog that's currently in foster, or once I'd narrowed down to a breed or two I'd start putting feelers out among good breeders for adult retirees.

The few shar pei's I've met have been variable, but all fairly prickly in temperament. One is downright aggressive, the others just short-tempered and intolerant.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> you`ve not seen `cocker rage` then!


At first glance I read that as cock rage - the mental picture was quite funny.

Can't comment on the Shar pei element, although I have heard bad things about the breed.

For easy going nature I'd have to say lab, but they are hard work, lots of time and might be a bit big. Cocker spaniels are good, although yes they can have a nasty streak, maybe a whippet? Beagle? It really depends on how much time you can offer and what exactly you want from a dog.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

The Shar pei in our family is gorgeous in every way but they are not a healthy breed and only a few insurers will cover them which i think says a lot, so make sure you have the cash for running costs. Eye problems, skin, allergies, potential need for face lifts, general clumsiness lol.

Lucy (my OH dads Shar) is playful, great with dogs (easily recognises if a dog wants to play and ignores those that don't), excellent with children including babies, toddlers. She is obedient mostly although they can be stubborn and a little harder to motivate for training. She also good with cats. I chose her for them not just because I like the breed but because as an individual dog i could see would fit in well. She is a rescue dog 

Dogs as you said are largely what you make them, i havent met a nasty Shar but have met plenty of dogs that are of popular breeds with a reputation as being good with kids that would bite a child (usually from fear eg a previous bad experience). It would be so easy if they all conformed to how each breed was meant to be lol.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am again quite wary of sharpeis.

I am not however sure it is a fault with the breed or a fault with owners. 

I think more sharpeis are sold to people who think they look good than to people who realise this is a serious breed of dog with a serious working history. Without thinking that you are taking on a fighting dog they do not treat training it with the right priority levels and you have yet another bad example.

Saying that though, I would recommend waiting a while until your kids are older at least.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaida said:


> What about and older dog, a fostered rescue or a breeder's retiree? That way you'd be getting what _is_ rather than what a puppy _may be_, and you can get specific answers to how s/he does without a walk now and again, how s/he is with kids etc. Also will be lower maintenance from the start rather than hard work until after puberty as a lot of dogs are.
> 
> The Animal Planet Dog Breed Selector is good. Tbh, in your position I'd head to the Oldies Club rescue or DogsBlog and look for a rescue dog that's currently in foster, or once I'd narrowed down to a breed or two I'd start putting feelers out among good breeders for adult retirees.
> 
> The few shar pei's I've met have been variable, but all fairly prickly in temperament. One is downright aggressive, the others just short-tempered and intolerant.


I would like to take on an older dog, but with a 1 year old (who is amazing with the animals btw) I ususally find a barrier up, even if the dog is good with kids, But i will look into it further thanks


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> *At first glance I read that as cock rage - the mental picture was quite funny.*
> 
> Can't comment on the Shar pei element, although I have heard bad things about the breed.
> 
> For easy going nature I'd have to say lab, but they are hard work, lots of time and might be a bit big. Cocker spaniels are good, although yes they can have a nasty streak, maybe a whippet? Beagle? It really depends on how much time you can offer and what exactly you want from a dog.


Filthy mind :lol2:
If size wasnt an issue i would be getting a dane without doubt, but unfortunalt it is at the mo, i like beagles, not sure the OH does, will have a word lol x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

samurai said:


> The Shar pei in our family is gorgeous in every way but they are not a healthy breed and only a few insurers will cover them which i think says a lot, so make sure you have the cash for running costs. Eye problems, skin, allergies, potential need for face lifts, general clumsiness lol.
> 
> Lucy (my OH dads Shar) is playful, great with dogs (easily recognises if a dog wants to play and ignores those that don't), excellent with children including babies, toddlers. She is obedient mostly although they can be stubborn and a little harder to motivate for training. She also good with cats. I chose her for them not just because I like the breed but because as an individual dog i could see would fit in well. She is a rescue dog
> 
> Dogs as you said are largely what you make them, i havent met a nasty Shar but have met plenty of dogs that are of popular breeds with a reputation as being good with kids that would bite a child (usually from fear eg a previous bad experience). It would be so easy if they all conformed to how each breed was meant to be lol.


Thanks im still undecided, i may try and arrange some visits too meet a few, exactly, family dogs like labs ect, bite, but not as advertised by the papers as a staffy, fighting dog, will get more of a public intrest x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kare said:


> I am again quite wary of sharpeis.
> 
> I am not however sure it is a fault with the breed or a fault with owners.
> 
> ...


The negative seems to outway the positive on this thread, so maybe a shapei will be going on the wish list lol, il try and meet a few first tho. 
Decisions, decisions...... hmmmmm x


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

but one way to look at it is the negatives have all come from the people that dont own them and have only come into contact with them.. just make sure you have a dog you want, if its an puppy or an older dog as long as you get the one you want you cant go wrong, we did a lot of thinking before we got Ty and was swaying between the Victorian bull dogs, cane corso's but over all we thought shar pei was for us.. :2thumb:

we have had GSD one was brill with people and dogs but the one that my mum has got is very unpredictable and i wouldnt really trust her.. if you would have asked me when we had the first GSD i would have said fantastic dog but now having the other i would sit on the fence, there are pros and cons to each breed, see if there are forums for the dogs you like as they are views coming from the owners that have them..


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Aww poor sharpies.

I used to board one called Botox (lol) shes a lovely dog, very playful but also extremely gentle. Minimal wrinkles so she doesn't suffer any health issues regarding that. If i could have kept her i would.

However shes the only pei that i have ever spent quality time with so i've nothing to compare, whenever i've spoken to anyone about them they are always given a bad rep. well not so much bad, they are more of a one-person dog, and will form a bond with their owner, but can be nervous and skitty around strangers. Maybe to the point of aggression, i don't know, maybe not the best choice for a family dog.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt-kt said:


> but one way to look at it is the negatives have all come from the people that dont own them and have only come into contact with them.. just make sure you have a dog you want, if its an puppy or an older dog as long as you get the one you want you cant go wrong, we did a lot of thinking before we got Ty and was swaying between the Victorian bull dogs, cane corso's but over all we thought shar pei was for us.. :2thumb:
> 
> we have had GSD one was brill with people and dogs but the one that my mum has got is very unpredictable and i wouldnt really trust her.. if you would have asked me when we had the first GSD i would have said fantastic dog but now having the other i would sit on the fence, there are pros and cons to each breed, see if there are forums for the dogs you like as they are views coming from the owners that have them..


That is true, What is he like say if a workman comes in, someone he is not familiar with? I will look for a sharpei forum and join (if there is one) :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Aww poor sharpies.
> 
> I used to board one called Botox (lol) shes a lovely dog, very playful but also extremely gentle. Minimal wrinkles so she doesn't suffer any health issues regarding that. If i could have kept her i would.
> 
> ...


Botox :lol2: Gorgeous girl!! We dont have 'loads' of visitors as ive never liked a house thats more like a train station,people coming and going, but i do have children round and baby (toddler) sit for friends/family! (think im better with kids than i am with the adults :lol2 and im defo not having anymore !
But surely if i did that from a pup (have frequent children round and their adults) then he/she would get used to that? x


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never really known shar-peis but I thought I would post a link to...
Shar-Pei Dogs for Adoption and Rescue 
has lived with a 3 year old, is good with children and dogs


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

he will have a bark but its generally just trying to judge if they are people we know but we had a big supprise party for my oh and there was a lot of people and kids running about which he had never seen and he couldnt care less really just sat under the table.. the cats that we the ones who was scared..

just a little history lesson: For many years, the Shar-Pei was kept as a general-purpose farm dog in the Chinese countryside, used for hunting, protecting and herding stock and guarding the home and family. During that time, the Shar-Pei was bred for intelligence, strength. Later, it was used for dog fighting. The loose skin and extremely prickly coat were developed originally to help the Shar Pei fend off wild boar, as they were used to hunt. Dog fighters used these enhanced traits to make the Shar-Pei difficult for its opponent to grab and hold on to.. so its only due to some idiots that they was then used for fighting but its a shame that this title has stuck:devil: 

just another pic.. Daisy one of our kittens but we have had 3 since he came along and no problems there :flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

A dog is what you make it temperment wise, if it comes from sound breeding and is brought up correctly there is no reason why it couldnt be a well balanced dog.

Any dog is potentially a danger to a child where I live an old english sheepdog savaged a small girl very badly. 

I would be more concerned about the issues with Sharpei's maintenance with their skin rather than temperment.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt-kt said:


> he will have a bark but its generally just trying to judge if they are people we know but we had a big supprise party for my oh and there was a lot of people and kids running about which he had never seen and he couldnt care less really just sat under the table.. the cats that we the ones who was scared..
> 
> just a little history lesson: For many years, the Shar-Pei was kept as a general-purpose farm dog in the Chinese countryside, used for hunting, protecting and herding stock and guarding the home and family. During that time, the Shar-Pei was bred for intelligence, strength. Later, it was used for dog fighting. The loose skin and extremely prickly coat were developed originally to help the Shar Pei fend off wild boar, as they were used to hunt. Dog fighters used these enhanced traits to make the Shar-Pei difficult for its opponent to grab and hold on to.. so its only due to some idiots that they was *then used for fighting but its a shame that this title has stuck*:devil:
> 
> ...


Yes i always thought they were guard dogs, but my oh alightened me about the fighting side, then google, 
Your making me sooo tempted, Emmy is the same she will have a bark, and may be a bit stand offish, then shes anyones best friend.but she is also a guard dog, more for noise than what damage she can do (shes a shihtzu) :lol2:
Im defo going to arrange to meet a few, xx


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

SiUK said:


> A dog is what you make it temperment wise, if it comes from sound breeding and is brought up correctly there is no reason why it couldnt be a well balanced dog.
> 
> Any dog is potentially a danger to a child where I live an old english sheepdog savaged a small girl very badly.
> 
> I would be more concerned about the issues with Sharpei's maintenance with their skin rather than temperment.


My thoughts too, and i understand that different coat types of a shaprei also affect the dogs personality also..

I know there does seem to be some issues that i will be looking into more and checking i can get one insured also.
I have been looking at pups :whistling2: and one breeder has said their eyes have or will have been pinned?? unsure what this means?
I understand that any dog is a risk, but its the amount of damage a dog can inflict, for exa,ple a big dog like a lab for example would do alot more damage if it wanted to than a chi would. x


----------



## Matt-kt (May 6, 2011)

In young puppies eyelid tacking is commonly performed to hold the eyelids back until the pup grows a little more and the lids do not rub on the eye.. sometimes if it continues then it may need surgery but our lasa apso needed this op done as her eye lashes rubbed.. its always worth asking the history of mum and dad as our ones mum and dad were fine with no skin or eye problems but the girl we was trying to breed him with she needed her eyes tacked once and it was all sorted..


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt-kt said:


> In young puppies eyelid tacking is commonly performed to hold the eyelids back until the pup grows a little more and the lids do not rub on the eye.. sometimes if it continues then it may need surgery but our lasa apso needed this op done as her eye lashes rubbed.. its always worth asking the history of mum and dad as our ones mum and dad were fine with no skin or eye problems but the girl we was trying to breed him with she needed her eyes tacked once and it was all sorted..


So tacking shouldnt put me off a pup then? As the tacking can resolve the issue, or is it better to go with a untacked puppy, no problems early on mean less in the future? x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought the eye problems can occur at anytime? and some can need repeated ops for it?

i just think you need to have a long think about how much time you`re going to have for a high maintenance dog that needs training and might be hard to insure with two small babies to care for.
whole different ball game to a shitzu......


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> you`ve not seen `cocker rage` then!


I think cocker rage is more a sort of... mental illness type thing that affects not many cockers at all, most of the breed are fine. It's very rare from what I've read/been told. I think solids are more likely to be affected too.



sophs87 said:


> I would like to take on an older dog, but with a 1 year old (who is amazing with the animals btw) I ususally find a barrier up, even if the dog is good with kids, But i will look into it further thanks


Breeders might be more flexible than rescue and that's where a breeder's retiree would come in. Some rescues are more flexible than others. I've been told Pro Dogs Direct are good for looking at individual circumstances, but that's not from personal experience. IME smaller rescues can be more flexible.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

A former colleague of mine has a shar pei - he suddenly developed a heart problem which cost her a couple of grand in vet's fees  

She mentioned 'shar pei fever' too, which occurs in this breed.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

em_40 said:


> I've never really known shar-peis but I thought I would post a link to...
> Shar-Pei Dogs for Adoption and Rescue
> has lived with a 3 year old, is good with children and dogs


I have just read through that whole page, very very sad, Poor dogs, Brother and sister matings :bash: REALLY!! Some PEOPLE! arghhhhh!:censor:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They can be lovely family pets. 

They are stubborn to train and not very healthy at all. Lucy my OH's Dads Shar pei is great with children (babies upwards) they can crawl all over her and she's very relaxed (never left together without supervision as with any dog), loves other dogs and is excellent at reading them and will leave dogs that don't want to meet her alone and play madly with the ones who want to. She is good with cats and very well behaved in house, usually very chilled but loves rough and tumble play when initiated. She a marvelous dog  love her a lot. 

Shar peis are not cheap though as others have said they have lots of health issues (some more than others) like eye probs, allergies, some times require corrective surgery due to the wrinkles.... Lucy doesn't have many wrinkles but her eyes still go a little weepy sometimes, she's allergic to dust and dust mites, she's pretty accident prone lol and has cost a lot of money at the vets. Not many insurance companies will insure them at all which is saying a lot.

I'm not saying all will be good family pets but they can be if well brought up.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

My unce has a shar and eat she is great natured. Also a neighbour has one and he is also good natures with people but doesnt do well with other dogs.
Seen people recommending labs but if you have small children they might be a bit of a risk with them getting knocked over etc, couple of my neighbours have them and they also seem quite hyper/mental even after their huge walks they get dont get me wrong they arent aggressive at all and good with people just get a wee bit over excited and my hurt kids by accident. We have a weimaraner and hes great with kids but i would trust him with kids he doesnt know he would attack for no reason but he has be startled a couple of times and tried to snap when on the lead for example if a kid runs up behind him screaming and tries to clap him but in the house with kids hes great he'll let them sit on him and run around with them holding onto his tale and he doesnt even flinch.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

i have a shar pei, he is the best dog, does what hes told, clever, always comes top in hes classes and doesnt have a bad bone in hes body. 

i have heard bad storys about shar pei but im a beliver in the owner is the reason how the dog turns out.

if you get a shar pei dont go cheap, spend as much as you can with a well known breeder and you shouldnt have any eyes, ears and skin problems. looking at about grand.


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

coults said:


> i have a shar pei, he is the best dog, does what hes told, clever, always comes top in hes classes and doesnt have a bad bone in hes body.
> 
> i have heard bad storys about shar pei but im a beliver in the owner is the reason how the dog turns out.
> 
> if you get a shar pei dont go cheap, spend as much as you can with a well known breeder and you shouldnt have any eyes, ears and skin problems. looking at about grand.


Your boy is gorgeous!! Ive seen a few whilst browsing that look wrinkly allover (fully grown) and look saggy! 
Ive seen a couple im intrested in but havnt had the chance to go and meet any yet (well the time:lol2 
Although a beagle has snuck back into my shortlist, just looking at pics of the sharpeis is bumping them back to the top...! x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Also, sorry what coat type is yours? x


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

he is a brushcoat. yuan pei have some lovely pups available. 

some of the pups look overly wrinkly but they grow into most of the loose skin.


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

want to say again if you buy one of these dogs dont buy cheap, theres usually a reason they are cheap and only buy from a well known breeder, the issues with poorly sharpei has been caused by poor breeding.

if you buy cheap the dog will probly cost you a fortune in vet bills so spend more to start with and it will be worth it, check out the parents. two breeders i would recomend are yuan pei and honey pei.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

staffies are great with kids, i have a collie x staffie and she is lovely with my kids....my mothers staffie is awesome with kids....infact he is better with my kids that what my X is..

greyhounds are awesome dogs, and really love human attention


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

coults said:


> want to say again if you buy one of these dogs dont buy cheap, theres usually a reason they are cheap and only buy from a well known breeder, the issues with poorly sharpei has been caused by poor breeding.
> 
> if you buy cheap the dog will probly cost you a fortune in vet bills so spend more to start with and it will be worth it, check out the parents. two breeders i would recomend are yuan pei and honey pei.


No i wont be dont worry, although i havnt come across any with a high price tage yet only around, between £600-£800. To be honest if i think the cost of the dog + future vet bills are going to be too much i will probly not go for this breed as i wouldnt like to not be able to provide proper care, obviously it will get it but it would mean not paying the bills :lol2: Is your insured? if so what company. If i can get insurance i will be alot happier  peace of mind and all


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> staffies are great with kids, i have a collie x staffie and she is lovely with my kids....my mothers staffie is awesome with kids....infact he is better with my kids that what my X is..
> 
> greyhounds are awesome dogs, and really love human attention


Yeh i know its just such a shame they have the stigma attatched, not my cuppa tea either  Plus i want a dog from a pup and wouldnt 'buy' a staffie as there are far too many in rescues, so i feel i would be adding to the problem : victory:

Greyhounds are a bit to skinny for me :whistling2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shar peis are nice dogs with quite a history to them. There not too big i would class them as a medium size dog. They will be what you make them if your a soft owner then these dogs may be a problem but if your a firm hand then your be fine. Worse thing to do is ask people on on the net about certain breeds because your hear bad experiences and they will stick to you more than the good. Phone some breeders and have a chat they will know more and certain know more about there lines.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Yeh i know its just such a shame they have the stigma attatched, not my cuppa tea either  Plus i want a dog from a pup and wouldnt 'buy' a staffie as there are far too many in rescues, so i feel i would be adding to the problem : victory:
> 
> Greyhounds are a bit to skinny for me :whistling2:



although i agree, more people should get dogs from rescues...i believe people with younger kids should really have a dog as a puppy, and not a adult dog that may have been miss treated....


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

i agree that more dogs should be rehomed from a rehoming centre but the problem with that is you dont always know the history of the dog. a friend of mine rehomed a staff and one day he dropped a plate in the kitchen and the dog went for him, this resulted in my friend having a skin graft on hes arm, he still didnt blame the dog but how it was brought up or should i say dragged up by previous owners.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

coults said:


> i agree that more dogs should be rehomed from a rehoming centre but the problem with that is you dont always know the history of the dog. a friend of mine rehomed a staff and one day he dropped a plate in the kitchen and the dog went for him, this resulted in my friend having a skin graft on hes arm, he still didnt blame the dog but how it was brought up or should i say dragged up by previous owners.


 
Did you see my previous post, look up :lol2:
Ive been looking at insurance this morning, tescos around £35 per month, pet plan doesnt insure them, going to check sainsburys now, any other companys? are you insured and who with?
Ive found some shaprei friendly vets, so will be ringing them to see what insurancde companys they are happy using also  x


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

mrcarlxx said:


> although i agree, more people should get dogs from rescues...i believe people with younger kids should really have a dog as a puppy, and not a adult dog that may have been miss treated....


To be fair, I think people who put time and effort into researching a breed before they take it on aren't the people who create the rescue dog problems - different solution to the same issue, eh?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, weve made the decision, we are going to get a sharpei after xmas, just to find a breeder now xx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mrcarlxx said:


> although i agree, more people should get dogs from rescues...i believe people with younger kids should really have a dog as a puppy, and not a adult dog that may have been miss treated....


I disagree. 

It only takes a few bad experiences on a tender puppy mind, such as a child accidently stepping on it, or dropping something on it, or even parents shouting at it for play nipping children for your perfect expensive puppy to become child fearful and perhaps even aggressive

Most smaller rescues do not have kennels, they have dogs out living in peoples houses and seeing their reactions to Men, women, children, dogs, cats, other animals. Dog whose personalities are far more firmly fixed. I would be able to tell you 20 times the amount of info about who a dog is and how they react to anything and everything that I had fostered than any breeder would be able to tell you about what your dog will be like as an adult.

There are a large number of rescues out there that would be far far safer around children than any puppy.


----------



## samsara (Nov 10, 2011)

I can recommend a breeder near you in Verwood if you would like details?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

samsara said:


> I can recommend a breeder near you in Verwood if you would like details?


yes please pm me x


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd say no on the shar pei, never met a nice one. What about a greyhound or lurcher, great family dogs, one mad run each day and then they settle back down, friendly etc etc. I love german shepherds personally. I grew up with them and they are fab dogs, handfuls as puppies but if you work with them they a very rewarding as adolescents and adults.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nix said:


> I'd say no on the shar pei, never met a nice one. What about a greyhound or lurcher, great family dogs, one mad run each day and then they settle back down, friendly etc etc. I love german shepherds personally. I grew up with them and they are fab dogs, handfuls as puppies but if you work with them they a very rewarding as adolescents and adults.


See everyone who said they were not great dogs, were not owners, every owner i have spoken too says the opposite :lol2: 
Im in talks with a breeder and have one to call tommorow :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

my sister has a sharpei cross i THINK its beagle cant remember for sure tho... she also has 2 kids, one 4 one 7 and she is a lovley dog, so patient and gentle with the kids (obviously the kids know how to treat her as well) but she loves the kids as much as the kids love her! they are cute together


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jacs said:


> my sister has a sharpei cross i THINK its beagle cant remember for sure tho... she also has 2 kids, one 4 one 7 and she is a lovley dog, so patient and gentle with the kids (obviously the kids know how to treat her as well) but she loves the kids as much as the kids love her! they are cute together


Ah lovely, im hoping our new addition will be just as lovely xx


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Shar-Pei*

I, personally love the shar-pei breed. I own 3 shar-peis. 2 are pups and the other 1 is the mum. I think they were fighting dogs before and supposedly thats why they bred them with spikes so it would be uncomfortable for the other dog if they were bitten. Then, i think they were used for guard dogs. They are a beautiful breed and i have had no problems with my 3 but as you say yourself, it does also depend on the owner. :2thumb:


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

If you want to look into the history of shar pei you will see they were a totally different looking dog, they were bred as guard dogs for temples etc not fighting dogs. The shar pei 
Back then were bone mouthed with short harsh coats


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

What about a samoyed? They need a fair bit of grooming, but they are lovely looking dogs with a friendly disposition, and supposedly excellent will kids. They are also medium sized.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Carl6688 said:


> What about a samoyed? They need a fair bit of grooming, but they are lovely looking dogs with a friendly disposition, and supposedly excellent will kids. They are also medium sized.


If your deaf the make fantastic pets... :whistling2:


----------

